# Pompano Jig (Good Photo of a Doc's With Teaser)



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

A while back I posted this thread about Doc's Goofy Jigs which we use down in Florida for pompano and there seemed to be much interest in these jigs.











http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53706&highlight=Doc's

I'm not affiliated in any way with Doc, I just catch a heck of a lot of pompano on these jigs. 

I finally got around to taking a high quality photo showing how we rig them with a teaser fly tied with a loop knot so the hooks face opposing each other.










I posted this photo in the Florida section yesterday and some of the mods thought it was a duplicate. I am posting this here because not all who read the Open Forum check the Florida section. 

I realize fishing in Florida can be very different, particularly on the Gulf Coast, but there seemed to be a good deal of interest as I mentioned above.

Sand Flea, the site owner, has given me permission to post some info on how to mail order these jigs. 

I found two places in the Tampa Bay area that said they would do mail order. One has the Doc's Jigs and teasers:

Mastrys
St Petersburg Florida Fishing Tackle

Phone: (727) 896-8889 
1700 4th St S, St Petersburg, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area
Category: Fishing Tackle - Dealers

And this one has the Silly Willy Jigs.

Dogfish Tackle

Phone: (727) 393-2102
8750 Park Blvd., Seminole, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area
Category: Fishing Bait & Tackle

The Silly Willy Jigs are virtually the same and work just as well. They actually make better teasers than Doc. They have better hooks much like the custom ones my asian friend Lee (Aquaholic) makes. He is the pompano master down here in Tampa Bay. We call him Grand Master Lee. LOL

Good luck to all.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks. They look like big hooks for small fish. Do they come in different sizes?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gonna have to try them up here. I'll let ya know.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Thanks. They look like big hooks for small fish. Do they come in different sizes?


The 3/8oz and 1/2oz hooks may look big, but they are the perfect size for the nice fat pompano. They do come in a variety of weight sizes, but not different length sizes and the smaller jigs have smaller hooks. Trust me the big, fat pompano don't have any problem hitting the size hook on the 1/2oz size jig.










.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

hey snook those shops have websites?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Rudde--Dogfish does, but it not set up for mail order. It's just a promo type site.

You'd have to order over the phone.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

cool, thanks.


----------

